# Captain hook classic



## CaptainHooker (Apr 26, 2013)

It is time again for the Captain Hook Classic. Please mark your Calendars for May 11, 2013. Captains meeting will again be held @ Ed's Shed on the Causeway in Mobile. Wed May 8th. Weigh-in is From 1-4 Sat the 11th @ Ft. Morgan marina. Ft. Morgan AL. As always entry fee is $150 per boat. 2 person minimum 3 max. With the entry fee you will receive a tournament t-shirt, a very nice party at Ed's, and all you can eat crawfish & Adult beverages. Once again the Captain Hook will be donating the proceeds to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation. To view the rules or if you have any questions feel free to browse the web page @ www.captainhookclassic.com . We hope to see you all on the 11th. 

Even if you can’t fish that day we invite you to come join us at the captains meeting to see what this great event is all about. Buy a shirt and help the cause.

Below are the prize packages from last year. The awards go so quickly most people do not get to see exactly what all is in those bags. The cash is adjusted per boats!!!! We are looking for a big turnout!

*We have also added a Kayak division this year!!!*

Kayak Division:
• Three fish aggregate per Kayak. (Speckle Trout)
• Total weight, PRIZE for 1st place only - $500 payout Plus prizes (Speckle Trout)
• Slot Redfish Category – One fish Prize package 1st place only
• Flounder Category – One fish Prize package 1st place only


1st
(3) Shimano Symetre 2500 reels $300 
(3) Castaway Rods $150 
(3) Coolers $105
(2) Power Pro $26
(3) Spider Wire Bags $120
(3) Wintzells gift card $75
(2) Garage gift card $50
(3) Bebos gift card $75
(3) Dicks Sporting Goods $60
(2) Bike Shop gift card $50
(1) Callahans dinner for 2
(1) Costa Del Mar $200
(1) $25 Eds Seafood Shed
Cash
$630

2nd
(3) 5500 Abu $240
(3) CCA rods $150
(2) CCA bags $60
(2) Power Pro $26
(3) Coolers $60
(2) Dicks Sporting Goods $40
(1) Bike Shop Gift Card $25
(1) Hayles $25
(1) Callahans dinner for 2
(1) The Bull Gift Card $25
(1) Garage gift card $25
(1) $25 Eds Seafood Shed Gift Card
Cash
$315
3rd
(2) Shimano Sodona reel $120
(2) CCA bag $60
(1) Callahans dinner for 2
(4) Original Oyster house $40
(3) Dicks Sporting goods $30
(1) Cafe 615 brunch $60
(1) $25 Eds Seafood Shed
Cash
$105

Redfish
(1) Mr Twister electric knife $24
(1) CCA bag $30
(1) Measure Stick $23
(3) Dicks Sporting Goods Gift Card $30
(1) Wintzells Girt Card$25
(1) Penn 440ss $90
(1) Costa Del Mar Sunglasses $200
(1) Makita Drill Set $300
(1) $25 Eds
Cash
$500

Flounder 
(1) Mr. Twister electric knife $24
(1) CCA bag $30
(3) Dicks Sporting goods girt cert $30
(1) Penn 440ss $90
(1) Costa Del Mar Sunglasses $200
(1) $25 Eds
Cash
$500

Lunker
(1) Spider Wire Bag $40
(1) CCA bag $30
(1) Milwaukee Cordless Drill Set $300
(1) Costa Del Mar Sunglasses $200
(1) Penn 440ss $90
(1) dicks $50
(1) the bull $50
(1) power pole gift certain $250
(1) court yard gulf shores 2 night stay $400
Cash
$1050




Door prizes
(1) Dicks Sporting Goods $10
(1) Bass Pro rod and reel combo $70
(4) Middle Bay Clothes Co visors (15 each)
(5) 2011 Tournament Shirts
(1) Cutting board $135
(1) Basket $30 (hats, huggers, shirts, etc...)
(1) Boat cleaning supplies and bag socket set $60 Wurth
(1) Wurth zip tie set

*State record speckled trout wins a 2012 Chevrolet pick-up Truck 

(#) indicates multiple items


----------



## bigfella (Oct 31, 2011)

*Captain Hook Classic*

This tournament and the weigh in are a great time for all ages. Lots of great people, prizes, and some HUGE trout weighed in! I will be fishing the kayak division this year and can't wait! Come on over to AL for a great time and some competitive fishing...


----------



## CaptainHooker (Apr 26, 2013)

*Captain Hook Classic*

Big thank you to everyone that came out and stuck with it through the early weather. If you missed us this year you missed a great time!!! If you have never fished with us ask someone that has and I am sure they can tell you what fun time this is. With everyone's help we were able to write a check to JDRF for $5000.00. Thank you again! Here are the results from Saturday:

5 fish agg: 



1st Anna Maria – 25.72



George Koulianos

Theo Koulianos

Harrison Jordan



2nd C&W LLC – 23.30



Wayne Ladnier

Chris Taylor

Lyman Ramsey



3rd R and S Fishing Team – 22.00

Johnny Ladnier

Joey Guidry

Ben Negus



Lunker: C&W LLC – 6.40



Wayne Ladnier



Redfish: C&W LLC – 11.36



Flounder: C&W LLC – 2.50



Chris Taylor



KAYAK: TEAM HARPER



SCOTT HARPER (3) TROUT – 10.70



SCOTT HARPER REDFISH – 5.36



NO FLOUNDER WEIGHED


----------

